# Plastic bit in duo tempo portafilter



## Beanthinking (Jun 3, 2021)

Just bought a duo tempo pro and getting along just fine with it but not happy about the plastic bit inside the portafilter. Can it be removed in order to allow cleaning and proper drying? Is it made of safe material considering hot liquid is in contact with it? Would the machine function without it? Are replacement all metal heads available? Thanks for any responses in advance


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Surely the plastic is easier to clean than bare metal?


----------



## Beanthinking (Jun 3, 2021)

Thanks for this. The surface of the plastic within the portafilter can be cleaned, but there's a hole in the middle of it, and a cavity underneath that is not reachable, and the plastic does not seem to be removable. If you have the machine you can see this. the other issue is that Sage provide no information on whether the plastic used is food grade safe. Coffee passing through it on a regular basis could heat it so that things you'd not want to be drinking are in your cup each morning.....


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Beanthinking said:


> the other issue is that Sage provide no information on whether the plastic used is food grade safe. Coffee passing through it on a regular basis could heat it so that things you'd not want to be drinking are in your cup each morning.....


 I have the machine & the PFs you describe. I'd be very surprised indeed if the plastic wasn't food safe. There's often plastic in contact with slurry/coffee bed/puck/steam, in drip & immersion brewers it's in contact with more hot water, which is hotter for longer (the brewed espresso has little mass and is cooling all the time it drops from the basket).

I've only ever flushed my PFs with hot water & never had any taint from them. I prefer to remove the wire clips that hold the baskets in place, to prevent liquid being trapped in the PF (careful not to lose your baskets in the knock box).

I'm not trying to convince you of anything however, you have to go forward however you feel comfortable. Maybe give them a call 0808 178 1650?


----------



## Beanthinking (Jun 3, 2021)

Good advice and thank you for taking the time. yes, I will give them a call and report what i can find. a solution in getting rid of the plastic may be a bottomless filter- which might be a good idea for me at this stage at any rate- in order to see what's happening while i learn.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Beanthinking said:


> a solution in getting rid of the plastic may be a bottomless filter- which might be a good idea for me at this stage at any rate- in order to see what's happening while i learn.


 well that would get rid of the plastic, but I'm not a fan of bottomless PFs, they strike me more as an 'unlearning aid'


----------



## Beanthinking (Jun 3, 2021)

i see what you're saying. what's your view on pressurised vs non?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It's there to help prevent heat take up by the portafilter when a shot is pulled. Pretty effective too and probably most important to people who drink espresso shots.

Preheating ideally need a particular routine. Most effective is to pull shot through an empty pressurised basket. That keeps the brew water at the correct temperature. Any faster and it will be cooler. Also preheats the stuff inside but there are other ways of doing that.


----------



## Beanthinking (Jun 3, 2021)

^^^thank you for this- great advice!


----------



## DougR (Jun 9, 2021)

It just pops out, unscrew the spout and you will see it's just clipped in with plastic ears, get a fine screwdriver or something similar and give it a gentle lever.

it doesn't make any obvious difference except as noted above it's best to preheat your portafilter, it might make your pour a bit messier as I think it also acts as a guide but I can't verify that as I removed mine before I used it.


----------



## Beanthinking (Jun 3, 2021)

Doug- that's great- very useful. I'll give it a go. Thank you.


----------

